# tab or 3 finger glove for recurves?



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

it really boils down to personal preference. I use both, sometime one more than the other and interchangeably. glove wins out for hunting because its always there and ready.


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

thanks trapper dave. i do ALOT of hunting and was wantin to try it with a recurve. if u have any info on how to get really accurate with a recurve please pm the help


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

Tab is more accurate, easier to "tune" (trim to exactly your fit), more consistant, because variations in finger pressure will have less effect. Easier for different weather conditions ( I can wear no glove, thin glove or thick glove under my tab. More consistant anchor (when used without a glove) because you are not trying to "feel" your anchor through a glove. Ever see a target archer wearing a glove? (you won't, not the top level shooters. And once I put it on it is "always there and ready" just like a glove. :wink:


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

yea i might have to go out and buy me aa tab seems like a lot of people use em guess there gonna be one more person trying a tab out


----------



## crispy7229 (Jul 10, 2007)

I have tried both and I like both but for hunting when using calls and such I find a glove to be a lil handier.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

I've tried a glove and a tab and for the light poundage recurves I bowhunt with, the tab gives a cleaner release than a glove. Been using a tab now for the last 46 years.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry I have to disagree, there is no proof a tab is more "accurate or consistant" as previously stated. I actually cant stand tabs and am much more comfortable and accurate with 3 finger gloves. It is a personal prefernce and nothing more....


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Neither.
Many years ago (don't ask how many) when I first started shooting I used a glove.
I liked it OK, that's what most people were doing at the time. As years passed I started shooting compounds with releases, and never had a need to finger shoot again.
This past year, I discovered bowfishing, and I started wanting to finger shoot again (release aids suck for bowfishing).
I went back to the glove, but a buddy had "NO GLOVS" http://www.extremebowstrings.com/p-141-no-gloves.aspx on his bow, and after I tried it I was hooked.
I now have NO GLOVS on my fish bow, and if I ever went back to a traditional bow they would be on there too.


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

BowmanJay said:


> Sorry I have to disagree, there is no proof a tab is more "accurate or consistant" as previously stated. I actually cant stand tabs and am much more comfortable and accurate with 3 finger gloves. It is a personal prefernce and nothing more....


No proof?? So you think the fact that virtually EVERY target archer in the world using a tab is a coincidence?? Or that it is just a matter of personal preference? Find any video of any top level shooter using a GLOVE and I would be amazed. I can show you thousands of videos of guys (and gals) using tabs, many of them CONSISTANTLY hitting the bullseye at 70 METERS. Try to find any (real) coach anywhere in the world that says glove or tab makes no difference.

It's fine to have a personal preference, and by all means, shoot what you like, Archery is about enjoying what you do. So if YOU LIKE a glove better good for you!  
But you might be in a bit of denial if you don't believe they are better for 99.9% of folks.

And YES I am aware of ALL the arguements for why they (a glove) are better in a HUNTING situation, but they ARE less accurate.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

no gloves work ok on bowfishin rigs (I think because of the heavy arrows) but try it on a hunting bow, Ill think youll drop em like a hot potato. They suk. way too much wgt mid string imo


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

Orion Major said:


> No proof?? So you think the fact that virtually EVERY target archer in the world using a tab is a coincidence?? Or that it is just a matter of personal preference? Find any video of any top level shooter using a GLOVE and I would be amazed. I can show you thousands of videos of guys (and gals) using tabs, many of them CONSISTANTLY hitting the bullseye at 70 METERS. Try to find any (real) coach anywhere in the world that says glove or tab makes no difference.
> 
> It's fine to have a personal preference, and by all means, shoot what you like, Archery is about enjoying what you do. So if YOU LIKE a glove better good for you!
> But you might be in a bit of denial if you don't believe they are better for 99.9% of folks.
> ...


Accuracy comes from far more than just a tab or glove. The top archers you talk of, (which I dont think the orginal poster is one of and didnt ask for that reason....), could probably consistantly hit the bullseye without either Im sure.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I used to use a glove but switched to a tab. For me, I felt like I had to break in a glove (all leather), where the tabs I use (calf hair) don't seem to need that much of a break-in period. Also after an hour of shooting in hot weather, I felt like the glove would warm up and sometimes 'stick' more to the string causing bad releases.

For hunting, I haven't found any disadvantages to using a tab.


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

well im gonna go get me a tab any advice on which one would be nice and i dont wanna pay a fortune.thanks
steven


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

$bow -

SAM (Super Archery Mitt) for heavier hunting bows and the Cavalier Elite for more precise target work. I've used the Cavalier up to ~ 60#. but mine has been modified a little.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

I gotta admit that a glove sure is convenient. But no two ways about it I get a better release with a tab. Also I was burning through gloves at more thna one a year. Cheap, ones, expensive ones, didn't matter. Now I make my own tabs and spend my archery $ on other more fun stuff.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Viper1-

I know this is off topic, but I was just wandering what kind of bow you shoot? poundage? draw length and weight? 

Back to the subject, I actually dont shoot with a glove or tab. I've been shooting bare fingers with my recurve, its only #42. I shoot fine without either one, and have never had my fingers hurt or anything.


----------

